# Racing Crew needed - Seattle/Lake Washington area



## RickAn (May 16, 2002)

I''m looking for crew for PHRF racing on my Ericson 32-2 in Lake Washington/Puget Sound. I''ve been out of racing for about 15 years and am anxious to get going again. It''s more important to have reliable crew who will show up for each race; I will teach you how to sail/race if you don''t have experience, but do have desire and committment. Read more about me and my boat at http://www.TheDiligence.com or see my Member page: RickAn. 

Note, I''m starting easy. Once I''ve got a good crew together and we start working well, I''ll start getting agressive with the racing; until then, it''s easy going and fun. I expect it to take two years to get to this point, though. I''ve trophied in many races in the past and hope to do it again.

Reliable/committed crew will also get to race my boat sometimes in their own races (and I''ll crew for them if they want me) and take it cruising (with or without me). I''m not much of a cruiser though; I get pretty bored if we don''t have a mark to round or another boat to beat 

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## BenD (Apr 19, 2000)

Such an offer would be very hard to refuse, and I would love to sail with you. I have a 30'' ULDB located up the street at the marina at Anthony''s Home Port. I also crew on Spirit of Emu, the 43 foot trimaran from Australia on bigger races; i.e., the Sound, Swiftsure. It was the slowest Driftsure in history, but hey, we did finish. Only 34 out of 180+ boats did. Please contact me direct via e-mail or at 425-766-3782 anytime. Are you going to do the Anthony''s/SYC Summer Series starting this Friday evening? If so, that cruising gennaker may be a real asset.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2002)

I am interested in learning via racing. I have a 34'' boat and I want to learn from experienced sailors. I live in Seattle and work in Bellevue. Please contact me if it is still open.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2002)

I was not sure if my email address is available to you with my reply so here it is
[email protected]


----------

